# Windshield Washers



## rrathea (Dec 1, 2005)

Is it just me or do the windshield washers leave something to be desired. Mine barely put anything out much less spray the windshield so the wipers can clean it. I guess I will have to take to the dealer and let them fight it (the car is only 1 month old). Someone needs to create a kit to mount washers on the wiper arms like most other GM's.

The only shortcoming I have found with this awesome car!!


----------



## mutha_busser (Jan 8, 2005)

Here is the GM kit for putting the washers on the wiper blades - you will need 2 of the kits:

GM PART # 22094728 
CATEGORY: All 
PACK QTY: 1 CORE CHARGE: $0.00
GM LIST: $13.18
OUR PRICE: $7.52 
DESCRIPTION: WET ARM A

You will still have the other 2 washer nozzles on your hood or you can have abody shop redo the hood and fill in the nozle holes.

Mutha


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken the nozzles can be adjusted.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

rrathea said:


> Is it just me or do the windshield washers leave something to be desired. Mine barely put anything out much less spray the windshield so the wipers can clean it. I guess I will have to take to the dealer and let them fight it (the car is only 1 month old). Someone needs to create a kit to mount washers on the wiper arms like most other GM's.
> 
> The only shortcoming I have found with this awesome car!!


Wait until you enter your first rain and you want your window cracked. Or, leave your window open while you run your wiper blades to clear the water off the windshield.  This short coming was over looked in the design process. I'd love to meet the guy that dropped the ball on that one.:shutme


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

lol i think we all would like to meet him


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> If I'm not mistaken the nozzles can be adjusted.


Yea, I think yours just needs an adjustment. Mine work great but I would really rather have what Mutha offered. If it weren't for the body work required I'd do it in a heartbeat........

JET


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Does anyone actually use these things? It so seldom rains in Arizona that I rarely have a windshield dirty enough to justify spraying it down. I'll probably still have a full container of windshield washer fluid when I sell the car.


----------



## xxpontiacgtoxx (Oct 27, 2005)

lol here in michigan u practically have to fill the fluid up like every 3-4 weeks


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

I live in SE New Mexico, so I doesn't rain much...just dusty. My sprayers sputter/spit onto my windshield. I pulled the hose from the sprayers and it spurts out when I pull the lever, nothing more. I wonder if my sprayer motor is out of commission. 

What is that motor called? I can't think of the correct term.

Isn't it located in front of the front passenger wheelwell?

Are those kits still available to put the washer on the blade?


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

When I pull the lever, I can hear the washer fluid pump/motor inside the cabin. It sounds like small handheld vacuum cleaner. Is that sound normal? Is the pump/motor out? I looked at the washer fluid reservoir from underneath and there is a small cylinder about the size of a roll of quarters attached to the front the reservoir. Is that the pump? It had FORD power plug attached to it!?


----------

